
Ask HN:Do you still feel safe while using Internet? - arohi
Nowadays (after revealation of massive NSA surveillance) I don&#x27;t feel safe while using internet.I feel like I am being watched every second. While using facebook I think many times before writing some words which may make me seem like a bad guy. Similar is the case when I use Email, Google or other services. Do You feel the way I do?
======
mooism2
I feel more at risk from malware than from surveillance.

------
Piskvorrr
Safe? I haven't felt safe since
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSAKEY](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSAKEY) ...

~~~
tptacek
This is a joke, right?

[http://www.schneier.com/crypto-
gram-9909.html#NSAKeyinMicros...](http://www.schneier.com/crypto-
gram-9909.html#NSAKeyinMicrosoftCryptoAPI)

------
arohi
Can anyone upvote this post so that many HNers answer this?

